# High Voltage Bass Anglers Meeting



## GAbigdon (Dec 29, 2015)

HVBA will be having our meeting on Jan 9th at Journeys End in Loganville at 6.30 . looking forward to seeing you all their


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was wondering if you'll came up with a schedule for this year?  I couldn't make the meeting but I   am interesting in fishing this year. Thanks!


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 10, 2016)

*HVBA 2016 Sechdule*

Feb-13--Varner
Feb-27--Horton
Mar-12--Bear Creek
Mar-26--Stone Mt
Apr-9--Black Shoals
Apr-23--High Falls
May-7-8--Yargo-Varner
May-21-Bear Creek
Jun-4--Lathem
Jun-18--Stone Mt
Jul-16--Black Shoals
Jul-30--Mcintosh
Aug-13--Varner
Aug-27--Bear Creek
Fish Off --TBD


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 10, 2016)

Any  rule changes?


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 10, 2016)

The only rule Change is all top 6 fish off get paid .. The points system is the same as CWBC with the weight points added


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 10, 2016)

How many boats do you expect at Varner in Feb?  We are having a tourney there the same day...


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 11, 2016)

I would say 20 I don't see it on your schedule did I miss it somewhere


----------

